# My grow so far! Train wreck @42 days flower!



## boaboi86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok I'm kinda new to this site so here is my grow so far!
I'll fill u guys in on what i've been doing and so on. SO i'm growing train wreck for now. I have Three rooms one 3'x4'x3'(for my clones), a 4.5'x 4.5'x 5'(for my flowering room), and a 4'x 2'x 5'(for my mothers) 

The firt pics. are of my mothers. They r in a 18 gal. rubbermaid tub (with hloes in the bottom for drainage). They or about two months old and i already got three sets of heathy clones!(next pics.) They r under 2 55w cfl lights, I'm getting a 55w x 4 cfl fixture(220w) this weekend from my unkle. that will make my light total of 330w for my mothers! I use fox farm *big grow *nutes, and i love this stuff!

My fist set of clones are @ two weeks in to flower. They r under a 400w hps( right next to the 1kw hps) so they get about 1400w total. Then next to them i have my six new clones @1 day flower.


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry heres the pics.!


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 11, 2006)

So this is were the clones start. I have my new clones cut and sould be ready to go under the hps in two weeks!

Next to them i'm starting my new babies! 1 seed white rino , and 2 seeds of Super Skunk. I also have a three day old dutch seed i also aquired!( the little one!)

And then there is the *train wreck @42days* flower. They not filling out like i hoped but mabe i'll just leave them till day 68(an extra week). But they have a lot of crystals, sorry my camera dont show it too good. They get fox farm big bloom neuts. They r in 5 gal pots and were put in tow flower @ two weeks veg. I got these 8 females and my 3 mothers out of 13 plants(thats 11females out of 13 plants) So i thought i did pretty good.

So their it is tell me what u think!

*FLower room: *
        1400w hps (one 1kw hps, one 400whps
        Fylon on walls (95% reflective)
        Fox farm big bloom
        soil from scratch( 3parts soil, two parts vermiculite,one part peat moss,one part sand)
        800cfm intake fan to cool 1kw light and give fresh air
        2 fans of the house

*Clone CLoset:*
        4 22w florals for my clones( on right side)
        1 55w cfl for my seeds (left side)
        heat pad under clones to help promote root groth
        use rapid rooter of clones and seeds

*Mothers Closet:*
        2x 55wcfl( soon to have 310w total)
        Use fox farm big grow
        18gal container for the three mothers


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry about the pics again! im too high!:stoned:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice lil ladies! How tall are they?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2006)

*Very nice set up man, very nice indeed. You got a nice garden there. How long ya got before ya axe those ladies down? *


----------



## lazyjoker (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice garden, how many days did it take before you saw the first leaf/


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 11, 2006)

They r about two and a half feet tall. I started a dry ice treatment (co2), now i know this isnt a very good way to get co2 i dont care i'm just seeing if it helps! I buy 2 pounds every other day and it cost me $4.20. No joke. But $10-$15 a week aint that bad till i can aford the $400 20lb system i need! Since i started i have seen a lot more growth but that could just be the plant growing fast! But x-mas day i will chopp two down and then start choppin them as they get ready! Make my job easier Plus i have a constant  bud supply! Tell me what u think!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks good, I would like to know how the dry ice is working for CO2.  Keep us up to date with the progress. :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 12, 2006)

boaboi86 said:
			
		

> They r about two and a half feet tall. I started a dry ice treatment (co2), now i know this isnt a very good way to get co2 i dont care i'm just seeing if it helps! I buy 2 pounds every other day and it cost me $4.20. No joke. But $10-$15 a week aint that bad till i can aford the $400 20lb system i need! Since i started i have seen a lot more growth but that could just be the plant growing fast! But x-mas day i will chopp two down and then start choppin them as they get ready! Make my job easier Plus i have a constant bud supply! Tell me what u think!


Whatever works for your budget is what I say! I've been using the sugar/yeast method(I think with lil results). Constant supply of bud is always good!


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 12, 2006)

i did another dry ice treat ment last night and u can see the leaves reacting in like 30 min. They give this little upwards facing v shape hey never did befor this!


----------



## westbizz (Dec 12, 2006)

that means you got something going, 5 years ago i started like your doing, right now i own 8 gardens in 8 diffrent houses. keep it up homie, money, money, we talkin money.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 12, 2006)

hey your looking real good keep it up cant wait to see them full of bud


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 13, 2006)

me to sin inc, im so anxious to see these big crystaly *****'s hanging upside down like they should be. West biz thats a nice co. op. u get goin, 8 diff. gardens in 8 diff. houses! u need a new best friend? HaHaHa any pics or threads we could see ur pics in?


----------

